# MRL mit Hydraulik



## Elektriko (29 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Maschine mit einem Hydraulik-Aggregat. Die Maschine hat u.a. Servozylinder.
Das Hydraulik-Aggregat hat eine Einbauerklärung.
Meiner Meinung nach man muss nicht die Druckgerätrichtlinie in der Konformitätserklärung nennen, nur die MRL und die EN ISO 4413 (die Norm wegen Schläuche und Verbindungen).
Was meintet ihr?
Danke
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (29 Oktober 2021)

Hat das Hydraulikaggregat einen Druckspeicher?
Ist bei Servozylindern eigentlich nicht unüblich


----------



## Elektriko (29 Oktober 2021)

Ja, das Aggregat hat einen Druckspeicher


----------



## Elektriko (30 Oktober 2021)

Spielt den Druckspeicher eine Rolle? (Er ist en Teil vom Aggregat).....

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass Hydraulikzylinder sind von der DGRL auch getroffen.... DGRL gilt ab 0.5 bar.... aber ich habe viele Maschinen mit Pneumatik bzw. Hydraulik-Zylinder gesehen, die nur eine "MRL-Konformitätserklärung" haben...

Heute Tag fast alle Industrie Maschinen haben Pneumatik..... Und ich habe die DGRL in Konformitätserklärungen selten gesehen.... (oder nie)

Wie macht ihr das? Was denkt ihr darüber?
Danke für eure Inputs!
Gruß


----------



## hirngabel (30 Oktober 2021)

DGRL:
(2)   Diese Richtlinie gilt nicht für:
...
Geräte, die nach Artikel 13 dieser Richtlinie höchstens unter die Kategorie I fallen würden und die von einer der folgenden Richtlinien erfasst werden:

i)Richtlinie 2006/42/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates

Es kommt also drauf an, wie groß das Volumen/ der Querschnitt ist und wie hoch der Druck ist.


----------



## Elektriko (30 Oktober 2021)

Ja, aber ich sehe es nicht klar....z.B. welche Geräte vom Artikel 13 sind von der MRL erfasst ....? Für mich keine.....


----------



## Elektriko (31 Oktober 2021)

Aber meine Frage ist die folgende:
Wenn man Hydraulikaggregate und Zylinder mit CE bzw. Einbauerklärung vom Hersteller benutzt, und nur die Verbindungen zwischen Komponenten/aktoren an der Anlage macht   (Schläuche, Verbindungen)  muss  die DGRL nicht verwenden werden, richtig?


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber meine Frage ist die folgende:
> Wenn man Hydraulikaggregate und Zylinder mit CE bzw. Einbauerklärung vom Hersteller benutzt, und nur die Verbindungen zwischen Komponenten/aktoren an der Anlage macht   (Schläuche, Verbindungen)  muss  die DGRL nicht verwenden werden, richtig?


Ob du nun die DGRL brauchst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber das Argument mit dem Zusammenschrauben von geprüften Bauelementen passt nie.
Frag doch einfach beim Hersteller des Aggragats nach was du alles brauchst.
(So machen wir das zumindest)


----------



## Elektriko (31 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat das Hydraulikaggregat einen Druckspeicher?
> Ist bei Servozylindern eigentlich nicht unüblich


Hallo, warum hast du über den Druckspeicher gefragt?


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo, warum hast du über den Druckspeicher gefragt?


Weil Hydraulikspeicher mit Gas (Stickstoff) gefüllt sind.
Ab einer bestimmten Größe und / oder Druck gelten da besondere Vorschriften.
Bei Hydraulik gibt es jede Menge Vorgaben und Normen, daher ist das Thema mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.


----------



## Elektriko (31 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Weil Hydraulikspeicher mit Gas (Stickstoff) gefüllt sind.
> Ab einer bestimmten Größe und / oder Druck gelten da besondere Vorschriften.
> Bei Hydraulik gibt es jede Menge Vorgaben und Normen, daher ist das Thema mit Vorsicht zu geniesen.


Ja, das wusste ich schon. 
Aber den hidraulikspeicher ein Teil vom Aggregat ist (trotzdem das Thema Stickstoff habe ich schon betrachtet).
Danke für deine Antworten


----------



## det (31 Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich würd mal sagen das die Einbauerklärung der Hydraulik alles mitbringen sollte. Sonst wurde sie nicht komplett erstellt. Du brauchst dann nur noch das gesamt CE erstellen. Da wird auf die MRL verwiesen und die Normen für Deine ausgeführten Arbeiten.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Elektriko (31 Oktober 2021)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würd mal sagen das die Einbauerklärung der Hydraulik alles mitbringen sollte. Sonst wurde sie nicht komplett erstellt. Du brauchst dann nur noch das gesamt CE erstellen. Da wird auf die MRL verwiesen und die Normen für Deine ausgeführten Arbeiten.
> 
> Grüße Detlef



Danke, so habe ich mir gedacht.


----------

